# brandywine soda bottle



## bubbas dad (Mar 2, 2007)

here's a bottle that i picked up awhile back. it's in pretty good shape. it's a brandywine soda bottledby nehi of owensboro ky. it has an illinois glass mark with a 1 in the date area.  my guess is that it was made in 1931. does anyone know when this soda was bottled and what flavors?


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 2, 2007)

heres a group shot of this bottle with two other very similar bottles. one is a green brandywine bottle and the other is a double sugar beverage bottle. the upgraded double strenght bottle is courtesy of my friend madman. thanks mike.


----------



## madman (Mar 3, 2007)

hey john no problem man anytime! hey ive seen those brandywines in green down here also, ill have to pic one up great stuff as always mike


----------

